# Gentoo\OpenBSD & Stage hardened .

## TuxUber

Ragazzi volevo sapere se è ancora vivo quindi utilizzabile il progetto Gentoo\OpenBSD ... Se la rispsota è affermativa mi potete consigliare guide in merito??

Nei mirrors ho notato degli stage hardened cosa sono???

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Luca89

Sembra che il progetto si ancora vivo e c'è anche una guida ufficiale

Gli stage hardened sono stage creati con un profilo particolare di portage legato alla sicurezza (per esempio utilizza grsecurity, rsbac o cose simili).

----------

## djinnZ

Per hardened ti sconsiglio vivamente selinux (è lento e farraginoso ma se proprio vuoi ricorda che devi partire dallo stage hardened ma abilitare il profilo omonimo) ed il kernel rsbac (a parte il fatto che non è per niente documentato in passato ha avuto grossi problemi di stabilità).

Ovviamente fai conto che ci sono delle limitazioni e grsec+pax+hardening-gcc comporta una sensibile perdita di prestazioni, impossibilità al debugging e diversi problemi di compatibilità con alcuni driver e librerie (ati drivers piangi, cript++ mi fa resettare la macchina se provo a compilarlo senza disabilitare l'hardening del gcc, non ricordo quale versione di sun-jdk non voleva saperne di andare, roba del genere webcam, winmodems o ndiswrapper e compagnia ti si impunta senza alcun motivo apparente etc.).

Inutile dire che per usare hardened devi usare lo stage 3 apposito (che è aggiornato un poco meno frequentemente di quelli normali), farti un backup dei pacchetti in system ad ogni upgrade (facile che il gcc/glibc ricompilati non funzionino bene e non ti lascino altra scelta che riprendere la vecchia versione), puoi pensare di riconvertire da hardened a normale (altamente sconsigliabile) ma da normale ad hardened il passaggio è virtualmente impossibile al momento (causa downgrade del gcc).

Non lo dico per scoraggiarti, non è nulla di irrisolvibile o particolarmente penoso ma è meglio dirlo che ci sono una serie di restrizioni e che devi avere un approccio cauto e metodico.

----------

## TuxUber

Per quanto concerne l'instalalzione di Gentoo\OpenBSD la guida è molto breve ritengo quindi che il resto sia uguale all'installazione normale di Gentoo vero?? Ad esempio il kernel BSD va compilato per forza a mano ?? Su OpenBSD non è così ...

Per quanto concerne hardened io pensavo di poter unicamente sostituire lo stage in sede di installazione e quindi poia vere un sistema più sicuro ma mi sa che non è cosi semplice .. 

Ci sono delle guide in merito??

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/per partire con pax e grsec è più che sufficiente.

Ti consiglio solo, rispetto alla guida ufficiale di usare emerge -e system sullo stage 3 piuttosto che semplicemente emerge system, ed ogni volta che stai per aggiornarli un quickpkg di gcc, glibc e gettext è d'obbligo.

Ti basta solo usare qualche cautela in più, in realtà dopo due anni con rsbac ti posso dire che veri problemi non ne ho avuti (a parte gli ati driver ma quelli sono una rigna a prescindere)

----------

## TuxUber

Tu sei gentilissimo non vorrei approfittare della tua pazienza. So che la doc ufficiale è la migliore ma in giro in italiano sai se c'è qualcosa ??

Per quei dubbi su Gentoo/OpenBSD che mi dici?

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

La pagina principale in italiano non riesco a vederla, ma se ti chiami i documenti e sostituisci nel percorso en con it la gran parte è tradotta. Forse sarà perchè sono accessibili anche dall'albero principale della documentazione (per la serie @scen che diavolo significa stà cosa?).

In ogni caso sei nello sperimentale e ti devi rassegnare all'idioma straniero (l'unica guida che trovai su rsbac era in tedesco, lingua che avevo praticamente dimenticato esistesse, vacanze a parte).

Bsd gentoo non so, dovrei sempre provarla ma non trovo mai il tempo, quindi non avrei proprio idea.

----------

## TuxUber

Grazie  comunque !!!

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> Per quanto concerne l'instalalzione di Gentoo\OpenBSD la guida è molto breve ritengo quindi che il resto sia uguale all'installazione normale di Gentoo vero?? Ad esempio il kernel BSD va compilato per forza a mano ?? Su OpenBSD non è così ...

 

no, l'installazione di Gentoo/*BSD non è uguale a quella di Gentoo/Linux, ed è anche abbastanza ovvio visto che si tratta di kernel e userland diversi da quelli di Linux. tutti i Gentoo/*BSD sono ~arch per definizione, quindi altamente instabili e incompleti (leggi "molta roba non compilerà") e richiedono una più che ottima conoscenza del kernel/userland che si va ad installare. Ti sconsiglio di intraprendere l'utilizzo di tali profili a meno che tu non voglia fare testing e/o contribuire al progetto.

----------

## TuxUber

Ah be allora non lo userò ...

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

